# Don't hold your breath, but...



## Morrus (May 10, 2006)

There is a slim chance that we have a very recent (May 8th) backup of the database.  There's also a chance that that copy may be corrupted, though.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

I know you're busy working on the matter and I appreciate all the time you and others are putting into fixing the boards, but do you have any idea when we might know for certain whether this backup is viable or not and how long thereafter it might be uploaded if it is? I'm just trying to gauge if I should dedicate some time to trying to rebuild my missing threads now or to wait and see.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2006)

I would wait and see.  We'll know within a couple of days.


----------



## Ambrus (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ilium (May 10, 2006)

Hmm..Now I don't know whether to try and get my account fixed or not.  Long story short, I had to create a new account.  I guess I'll wait for this to get decided before I ask somebody to mess with it.

Thanks for the heads-up Morrus.


----------



## Elodan (May 10, 2006)

Just curious.

In the off-chance you do have the later backup and it's salvagable, what happens to the changes and posts that are made since the December backup was restored?

Do they disappear or is the plan to do a differential backup of what's been updated since the December restore and apply it after the newer backup is restored (it's been my experience that restores of database backups are distructive by nature)?

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2006)

Elodan said:
			
		

> Just curious.
> 
> In the off-chance you do have the later backup and it's salvagable, what happens to the changes and posts that are made since the December backup was restored?
> 
> ...




It'll be one or t'other.  Given the choice between the last 5 months of content and the last 2 days, I think I'm fairly safe in assuming that there won't be much disagreement on that issue.

However, it is too early to call yet.  We still don't know if that backup is usable.  If it is, we'll definately use it.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 10, 2006)

If we are able to go to a newer backup then I'll find a way transfer the posts even if it's simply locking this december based board and leaving it open for 2 weeks alongside the newer board, allowing people to copy over what they want to copy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Ilium said:
			
		

> Hmm..Now I don't know whether to try and get my account fixed or not.  Long story short, I had to create a new account.  I guess I'll wait for this to get decided before I ask somebody to mess with it.
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up Morrus.



 Oh, I forgot about that. Looks like you have a working account for now, though. :\


----------



## Lhorgrim (May 10, 2006)

Spoony,

I didn't realize you were in Oak Ridge.  That's my home town, though I moved away a long time ago.  I noticed you have a University of Kentucky email suffix?  If you ever commute to Lexington from Oak Ridge, I'd be happy to meet and buy you dinner somewhere as a way of saying thanks for all you've done to get the boards back up.  Plus, it'll give me a chance to find out what's going on in Oak Ridge.  I've been a long time gone.

My CS account is down right now, but when you're not busy you can e-mail me at aegis409 at adelphia dot net.


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2006)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> If we are able to go to a newer backup then I'll find a way transfer the posts even if it's simply locking this december based board and leaving it open for 2 weeks alongside the newer board, allowing people to copy over what they want to copy.



That sounds like the best plan, locking it and letting people transfer.


----------



## Conaill (May 11, 2006)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'm just trying to gauge if I should dedicate some time to trying to rebuild my missing threads now or to wait and see.



I would strongly recommend you do *not* take the "wait and see" approach - at least when it comes to extracting old pages from search engine caches. Those cached pages aren't going to be around forever, especially once people start posting to the now-truncated threads. When the search engine notices those pages have changed, it'll happily toss out those old pages and cache the latest, truncated version. 

If you wait to download your cached pages, there may not be anything left to download once you get around to it...


----------



## Michael Morris (May 11, 2006)

I've recieved word from Chris that he was mistaken regarding there being a more current backup than the one we're using. Sorry to get everyone's hopes up, but looks like - short of Google caches - the last 5 months are gone for good.


----------



## Nyaricus (May 11, 2006)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> I've recieved word from Chris that he was mistaken regarding there being a more current backup than the one we're using. Sorry to get everyone's hopes up, but looks like - short of Google caches - the last 5 months are gone for good.



Crap. Oh well, internet caches and whatnot will have to do.

Thanks, everyone, for all you've done. It's peoepl like you that make EN World the amazing place it is


----------



## glass (May 11, 2006)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> Spoony, I didn't realize you were in Oak Ridge.  That's my home town, though I moved away a long time ago.  I noticed you have a University of Kentucky email suffix?  If you ever commute to Lexington from Oak Ridge, I'd be happy to meet and buy you dinner somewhere as a way of saying thanks for all you've done to get the boards back up.



That's a great idea!

Spoony: I don't live anywhere near Oak Ridge or the University of Kentucky, but if by any chance you ever happen to be in or near Coventry, UK, I'll buy you a meal too if you like. I can highly recomend the Sonargaon Tandori, if you like Indian.  


glass.


----------



## Mark CMG (May 11, 2006)

(Thanks Michael!)



			
				Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> I've recieved word from Chris that he was mistaken regarding there being a more current backup than the one we're using. Sorry to get everyone's hopes up, but looks like - short of Google caches - the last 5 months are gone for good.




You might wish to change the title of this thread and make a general announcement.  I am probably not the only one who is simply not posting until this is sorted out.  (No sense re-posting my story hour, for instance, if it is just going to be lost if a more recent database is found and utilized.)


----------



## Cheiromancer (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, this should be announced before the Google cache refreshes and those posts are lost forever.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

Well, thanks for trying!


----------



## Alenda (May 11, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Yeah, this should be announced before the Google cache refreshes and those posts are lost forever.




Yeah, and unfortunately the "Internet Archive" (www.archive.org) does not accurately capture any part of ENWorld except the opening page, so that's no help.


----------



## James Heard (May 11, 2006)

> Yeah, and unfortunately the "Internet Archive" (www.archive.org) does not accurately capture any part of ENWorld except the opening page, so that's no help.



The powers that be might benefit from checking them out though, and seeing if they'd be interested in archive ENWorld in the future? http://www.archive.org/about/faqs.php has instructions on how to contact the administrators to beg, I mean ask them to include pages...it's always possible that somewhere over there is a gamer and/or could be bribed/intimidated/assassinated and replaced with a friendly administrator.


----------



## Sienna_Rose (May 13, 2006)

One o' the folk on the ISRP portion of ENWorld had helpful directions in finding Cached posts, which is how I retreived a storyline I'd been helping with. 



			
				Magi_Gabriel said:
			
		

> It appears that they're having trouble finding a more recent backup, so please find below Gabriel's Guide to Find Lost Posts.
> 
> Go to Google.com:
> 
> ...


----------

